# How to Make Holes in Plastic Enclosures?



## dmahaffie (Apr 21, 2015)

I have tried using a soldering iron and the plastic gets burned around the edges of the holes.  I have also use a drill and it creates sharp edges that I am afraid will cut the Ts.  I bought a large quantity of really nice see through plastic boxes and tall plastic enclosures for arboreals from the container store.  Now I just have to figure out the easiest way to make the holes.

I have thought about ordering some those vent things, but I am not sure how to make the big holes to put the vents in.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Dixie


----------



## cold blood (Apr 21, 2015)

I use a drill, nice and quick and clean...I have no idea what sharp edges you are getting with a drill, just clean out the holes afterward, anything excess is really easy to remove.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yanose (Apr 21, 2015)

any way you make holes will leave some undesired edges. So make friends with sand paper best way to make something smooth I highly endorse it for any questionable edges.


----------



## MrsHaas (Apr 21, 2015)

What kind of plastic is it? If it's over an ⅛" of prexy glass or plastic I believe u need a certain drill bit - using a regular one can melt the plastic. You can get info if you look up "tap plastics" on google it's a great place to shop and get tutorials from if ur interested in making or altering you own tanks

---------- Post added 04-21-2015 at 07:14 PM ----------

U can also get it professionally cut from prob like $5 if u live near one


----------



## dmahaffie (Apr 21, 2015)

I think the problem may have been our drill.  Its an older cordless and the battery wasn't good.  I bought a new plug in one.  I am hoping it will work better.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 21, 2015)

dmahaffie said:


> I think the problem may have been our drill.  Its an older cordless and the battery wasn't good.  I bought a new plug in one.  I am hoping it will work better.


More power helps, as do sharp drill bits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baijuncheng (Apr 22, 2015)

I also use a drill. If it is thin plastic like something you'd keep slings in I'll use a hot sewing needle with a pair of pliers. Or a small nail, depending on the hole size I want. For acrylic I just use a drill, start with a small bit and gradually increase it until I get the desired size.My acrylic enclosures are already ventilated but I still need to drill them to fasten wood to the bottom so it can't move.


----------



## Mello (Apr 22, 2015)

To do vents (1"-2") you use a hole saw. You can buy a bit meant for plastics as well. They usually make a nice clean cut but if a chance it does get rough edges, use a dremmel to smooth it


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 22, 2015)

Mello said:


> To do vents (1"-2") you use a hole saw. You can buy a bit meant for plastics as well. They usually make a nice clean cut but if a chance it does get rough edges, use a dremmel to smooth it


this is what i do, tho i had no shame using my 1" metal hole saw XD just slowed it down.. and the rough edges, no sweat.. lighter   my lighter is my best friend sometimes lmaoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mello (Apr 22, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> this is what i do, tho i had no shame using my 1" metal hole saw XD just slowed it down.. and the rough edges, no sweat.. lighter   my lighter is my best friend sometimes lmaoo


To be honest, I'm pretty sure my hole saws are for metal too. And I've never used a dremmel or lighter or anything to clean em up haha. I was just giving thorough details on what I would use if I were a beginner or not so lazy


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 22, 2015)

Mello said:


> To be honest, I'm pretty sure my hole saws are for metal too. And I've never used a dremmel or lighter or anything to clean em up haha. I was just giving thorough details on what I would use if I were a beginner or not so lazy


lol i didnt think thye made a plastic one XD but yea i only use a lighter for holes i drill not cut and thats only if it makes a big ol sharp spur because i was impatient and  i just round it off.. my gbb's loved to use them as anchors lmao^_^


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Apr 22, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I use a drill, nice and quick and clean...I have no idea what sharp edges you are getting with a drill, just clean out the holes afterward, anything excess is really easy to remove.


This is what I always did as well. You can use a drill or a dremel with drill bits attached.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timisimaginary (Apr 22, 2015)

google "step drill bit" that's what you want. looks like a cone with steps on it, and a wedge cut out of one side. allows precise drilling of holes to an exact size. make sure you have something solid like a piece of wood to back against the plastic, or else it can still crack from the pressure applied to it while drilling.

for deli cups and stuff a soldering iron works fine, but it gets messy on ugly on sheets of acrylic. step bit is the way to go.


----------



## DVMT (Apr 22, 2015)

timisimaginary said:


> google "step drill bit" that's what you want. looks like a cone with steps on it, and a wedge cut out of one side. allows precise drilling of holes to an exact size. make sure you have something solid like a piece of wood to back against the plastic, or else it can still crack from the pressure applied to it while drilling.
> 
> for deli cups and stuff a soldering iron works fine, but it gets messy on ugly on sheets of acrylic. step bit is the way to go.


IMO, that would have to be a very small step bit.  Most enclosures aren't going to require much more than 1/4" holes and that's where most of my step bits start.  I use a 18v cordless drill on high speed (not the high torque setting) and very sharp steel drill bits.  I bought a cheap drill index containing various sizes from harbor freight for about $5.  I've used them a ton and they haven't dulled out and they shouldn't for a while if you only use them for plastic.  I let the weight of the drill do the work, meaning I don't press down at all.  I smooth the holes with a round "rat tail" file also purchased at harbor freight.

damon


----------



## TomKemp (May 2, 2015)

When using a Dremel, I tend to like the flat tipped drill bits. After I cut a piece of acrylic for an enclosure I lay it into the rim where it will finally be and  I drill into my pre marked areas. With that you get no movement while you drill. No pressure, I just hold steady and let it fall right through. 
After that I peel off the protective coating and epoxy hinges, clasps etc. 
 When your finished, Break out the vacuum and get rid of any debris. 
Drill or Dremel, Take a piece of scrap acrylic and make a lot of holes until you find your happy spot


----------



## TsunamiSpike (May 4, 2015)

Sharp drill bits, high speed and low torque (reduces risk of cracking the plastic) and you're good to go. For thin plastic just go for a soldering iron.


----------



## viper69 (May 5, 2015)

High speed such as a Dremel will typically melt acrylic containers. You want low speed using a drill. Single fluted drill
Bits made for acrylic do exist but aren't necessary. You know it's a perfect hole when the acrylic comes off as a single piece piece from the drill bit


----------

